# Clover Sprouts?



## Clementine_3 (Feb 15, 2009)

I bought some clover sprouts for Turtle (Greek tortoise) yesterday thinking they would be OK for him because clover is OK for him. I'm wondering about that now though, I looked around and don't see anything about sprouts, just clover itself?? Can he have the sprouts? He does seem to like them, but that doesn't mean they are good for him! Also, I've read that dried clover is/can be toxic but fresh is fine...is that the flower itself or is that true for the whole plant (not that he will be eating dried clover, just wondering)? How much is too much and is it really OK for him to have? When summer finally gets here I will be able to pick it readily and am just thinking ahead here.


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 16, 2009)

Clover is okay, but is a bit high in protein. So it shouldn't be feed everyday. Also the sprouts are going to be even higher in protein, so older plants would be better.

Danny


----------



## Macheteslaststep (Feb 16, 2009)

I just bought some clover sprouts yesterday too  It was the first time I saw them by the salad mixes. I used it as a topper yesterday (my package had seeds in them so I planted the seeds in an empty pot to see if they'll grow also). But my leopards ate them with no question. 

Danny, what about when they are outside grazing? My guys love the clover in the yard. Should I stop them from eating it so much then?

Sara


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 16, 2009)

As long as it's not the only thing they are eating, it's fine to let them graze on clover while outside, Sara.

Danny


----------



## Clementine_3 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks Danny. I only gave him a bit, he did love them though! I figured since I found them and he liked them they probably weren't that good for him. LOL. I'll only them once in a while then, as a special treat.


----------

